# Axle problem on 5th Wheel



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey RVers, first time this happened to me, but my Trailer Brake Gain on the truck got bumped up all the way somehow and when I slowed down at a stoplight my brakes on the trailer locked up and skid-jumped (however you want to describe it), and apparently the axle rotated 90 degrees. I did not know it happened, but I readjusted the gain in the truck and then after driving 40 more miles I noticed the wheels weren't sitting the same and then I saw the axle had rotated forward leaving the spings sitting directly on the axle. I am calling two places tomorrow, Trailer Wheel and Frame and JK Services in Waller. Has this ever happened to any of you and what did you do? Let me know what you think too! Any advice appreciated. Trailer is an '08 27 foot Pilgrim 5th wheel. Tow vehicle is '11 F350 Ford. Just FYI.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Here is what it looks like.


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

weird, but does not look bad, should be a cheap fix maybe some new u bolts. Wonder if maybe they where not tight enough in the first place.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Tennif Shoe said:


> weird, but does not look bad, should be a cheap fix maybe some new u bolts. Wonder if maybe they where not tight enough in the first place.


X2. Locator pin still in tact. Think you can rotate it back? PITA! If you can roll it back, snag some new u-bolts at one of the trailer outfits and torque 'em down.

NOTE TO SELF: Self, turn the brake controller down at start of each trip.
SG2


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Like said above appears to be easy fix. Jack up by frame loosen u-bolts and rotate back in place. Appears u-bolts were loose to rotate like that. I would go ahead and replace the u-bolts with new ones they might be stretched.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Put a jack under the equalizer.Lift until both tires are off the ground.With the location pins back in the saddles,new u-bolts,your good to go.Way too easy to pay someone to do it.U-bolts are cheap.I've seen that happen a few times,and think the u-bolts where never tightened properly when the axle was assembled.When you tighten them,they tend to spread,so kept tapping them back together as you tighten,and tighten evenly.Don't get crazy tight.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. We are replacing all the U bolts by the way, even on the axle that did not turn. And, YES, I was already telling my wife I will be checking the Brake Gain before every trip!!!, just like I check everything else, like tire pressure and lights, but it is funny you said that, LOL. By the way, I have a friend who does this for a living do it, and dropped it off yesterday. JK Truck and Trailer in Field Store. Giving the springs and brakes a good look-see too since I keep it at the coast in the fall.


----------

